# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Η Ιστορία των Πλοίων της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ακτοπλοΐας - Historical Greek and Foreign Ferries > Ξένα πλοία - Foreign Ferries >  Ξένα επιβατηγά μετά την Μικρασιατική καταστροφή [Foreign ships in Aegean in 1922]

## Nicholas Peppas

Δεν ξερω τι ακριβως συνεβη μετα την Μικρασιατικη καταστροφη του Αυγουστου 1922, αλλα ξαφνικα οι ακτοπλοικες συγκοινωνιες αρχισαν να γινονται απο μια σειρα ξενων πλοιων της εποχης που ειχα συνηθως την αγγλικη σημαια...  Στο παρελθον αναζητησαμε και βρηκαμε μερικα απο αυτα, ενω αλλα δεν ξερουμε ακομη απο που προηλθαν... 

Βεβαιο ειναι οτι αρκετα απο αυτα ανηκαν στην εταιρεια _T. Brown Rees_ της Σμυρνης που τα πρακτορευε για μια περιοδο. Αργοτερα η εταιρεια μεταφερθηκε στην Αλεξανδρεια.

Rees.jpg

Ιδου λοιπον μια καπως μικρη παρουσιαση αυτων των πλοιων

*1.ALBATROS*

Το *Albatros* ηταν ενα μικρο ταχυδρομικο πλοιο. Εδω σε ταξιδι για την Χιο, Μυτιληνη και Κωνσταντινουπολη στις 14 Φεβρουαριου 1923.

19230214 Albatros.jpg

_2.ΑΛΣΕΡ ΚΑΣΤΕΛ_

Το *Αλσερ Καστελ* ηταν ιταλικο ατμοπλοιο που φαινεται οτι εκανε μερικα δρομολογια στις Σποραδες το 1922. Εδω δρομολογιο για Κυμη, Σκυρο, Σκοπελο, Σκιαθο και Βολο στις 11 και 12 Σεπτεμβριου 1922.

19220911 Alser CAstel.jpg19220912 Castel.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

_ΑΝΤΙΟΧΕΙΑ [IMPERATOR NIKOLAI II, MIKHAIL SIDOROV, ANTIOCH, MERSINE, MERSIN]
_
Το *Αντιοχεια* ηταν παλιο Ρωσικο πλοιο που ναυπηγηθηκε το 1896 με το ονομα *Imperator Nikolai II*. Ειχε 1186 τοννους και μηκος 72,5 μετρων. 

Το Miramar γραφει 




> 896
> Name: IMPERATOR NIKOLAI II Keel:
> Type: Passenger/cargo Launch Date: 28.2.96
> Flag: RUS Date of completion: 4.96
> Tons: 1186 Link: 1499
> DWT: Yard No: 75
> Length overall: Ship Design:
> LPP: 72.5 Country of build: GBR
> Beam: 9.8 Builder: Dobson, W.
> ...


Περισσοτερα στοιχεια εδω. http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?103666

Αγορασθηκε το 1922 απο την εταιρεια Ρης (Reese) της Σμυρνης.

Εδω ανακοινωσεις του πλοιου για δρομολογια στις 9, 11, 13 Σεπτεμβριου...

19220909 Antiohia.jpg19220911 Antioheia.jpg19220913 Antioheia.jpg


και 6 και 17 Οκτωβριου 1922.

19221006 Antiohia.jpg19221117 Antiohia Greta.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

*4.ΑΝΤΙΣΣΑ  [LOMONOSOFF, ANTISSA, ANTALYA]*

Αλλο μικρο πλοιο της εταιρειας Ρης (Rees). Εδω σε δρομολογιο της 27ης Σεπτεμβριου 1922. 

19220927 English Shipping.jpg

Ναυπηγηθηκε στην Αγγλια το 1891 για την ρωσσικη εταιρεια και εφερε το ονομα *Lomonosoff*. Περασε στα χερια της εταιρειας Rees μολις το 1922

Εδω απο το Miramar



> Name Tons Change Main Owner
> LOMONOSOFF 977 1891 Archangel Murmansk
> ANTISSA 977 1922 T.Bowen Rees & Co
> ANTALYA 977 1924 Turkish Govt
> 
> IDNo: 1144926 Year: 1891
> Name: LOMONOSOFF Launch Date: 27.12.90
> Type: Passenger/cargo Date of completion: 3.91
> Flag: RUS Keel:
> ...


Περισσοτερα εδω  http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?70209


_5.BERKSHIRE_

Αυτο ηταν μεγαλυτερο πλοιο με αγγλικη σημαια για τα ενδομεσογειακα δρομολογια. Εδω στις 19 Νοεμβριου 1922. 

19221117 Berkshire.jpg


*6.CITY OF DJERBA  [ENGOULEVENT, CITE DE DJERBA, NUSRET, INAYET, KATINA K., 30 MARIOUT, MOONRISE, ARNULF, RAID, BRANDASUND]*

Το *City of Djerba* ηταν ενα μικρο πλοιο κατα την  ανακοινωση της 21 Σεπτεμβριου 1922. 

19220921 CleoGloriaCityGabriela.jpg


Το μονο παρομοιο πλοιο στο Miramar ειναι το παρα κατω




> IDNo:     5505033     Year:     1918
> Name:     ENGOULEVENT     Keel:     
> Type:     Trawler (FV)     Launch Date:     
> Flag:     FRA     Date of completion:     5.18
> Tons:     325     Link:     1840
> DWT:         Yard No:     
> Length overall:         Ship Design:     
> LPP:     42.0     Country of build:     FRA
> Beam:     7.1     Builder:     Mediterranee
> ...


Μπορει να ειναι αυτο μια και ανηκε σε μια σειρα βοηθητικων πλοιων του γαλλικου ναυτικου που μπηκαν σε κοντινες μεσογειακες γραμμες μετα τον πρωτο παγκοσμιο πολεμο

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

_7. CLEO [HEERENVEEN, EXPRESS I, CLEO, CLEO V., MOSCANTHI]_

Αλλο αγγλικο ταχυδρομικο πλοιο πρακτορευομενο απο τον Ζωγραφο (οπως πολλα της εποχης εκεινης). Εδω σε δρομολογιο της 21ης Σεπτεμβριου 1922.

19220921 CleoGloriaCityGabriela.jpg

Αλλα αυτο το πλοιο _CLEO_ το ξερουμε πολυ καλα.  Ηλθε στην Ελλαδα ξανα πολυ αργοτερα με ενα ενδοξο ονομα... Εγινε το δευτερο *ΜΟΣΧΑΝΘΗ* του 1937−1941

Miramar



> IDNo:     1147634     Year:     1901
> Name:     HEERENVEEN     Keel:     
> Type:     Passenger ship     Launch Date:     
> Flag:     NLD     Date of completion:     
> Tons:     344     Link:     
> DWT:         Yard No:     
> Length overall:         Ship Design:     
> LPP:     51.7     Country of build:     NLD
> Beam:     7.0     Builder:     Smit, J & K
> ...


Διαβαστε και εδω  http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?75073

Heer6.jpgHeerenveen2.jpg


* 8. ΕΛΠΙΝΙΚΗ [DRAGUT, MAFALDA, ARGOS, ELPINIKI, HILAL]*

Το *Ελπινικη* ηταν ενα αλλο μικρο πλοιο που μετα το 1921 ανηκε στην ατμοπλοια Ρης (Reese). Ηταν γαλλικο του 1880 με το ονομα *Dragut* και πηρε δυο αλλα ονοματα πριν ελθει στα χερια του Ρης το 1921. Ειχε 556 τοννους, 55, 6 μετρα μηκος και 7,8 μετρα πλατος. 

Περισσοτερα εδω  http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?83885

Miramar



> Name: DRAGUT Launch Date: 24.5.80
> Type: Passenger/cargo Date of completion:
> Flag: FRA Keel:
> Tons: 556 Link: 1584
> DWT: Yard No: 196
> Length overall: Ship Design:
> LPP: 55.6 Country of build: GBR
> Beam: 7.8 Builder: Scott & Co
> Material of build: I Location of yard: Greenock
> ...


Εδω ανακοινωση απο τις 13 Σεπτεμβριου 1922.

19220913 Antioheia.jpg

*
9.ΕΡΜΗΣ*

Το *Ερμης* ηταν θαλαμηγος που γυρισε το Αιγαιο με αγγλικη σημαια το 1922. Και παλιν ανηκε η πρακτορευοταν απο τον Παληο. 

Εδω ταξιδι στην Συρο, Τηνο και Ανδρο στις 8 Σεπτεμβριου 1922.

19220908 Euterpi Hermes.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

*10.ΕΥΤΕΡΠΗ  [BOLSWARD, EXPRESS II, EUTERPE, SAKKARIA]*

Το *Ευτερπη* ναυπηγηθηκε  το 1901 σαν Ολλανδικο επιβατηγο με το ονομα *Bolsward*.  Ειχε 346 τοννους, μηκος 51.7 μετρων και πλατος 7 μετρων.  Το 1919 πουληθηκε στην εταιρεια A. Theodorides Co και ονομασθηκε *Express II*. Το 1921 πουληθηκε στην εταιρεια H.O. Paterson της Σμυρνης και πηρε το ονομα *Ευτερπη*. 

Περισσοτερα στοιχεια και φωτογραφιες εδω http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?74879. 

Ιδου και ταξιδι στην Χιο και Μυτιληνη στις 9 και 16 Σεπτεμβριου 1922.

19220909 Euterpi.jpg19220916 Euterpi.jpg

Miramar




> IDNo:     1148652     Year:     1901
> Name:     BOLSWARD     Keel:     
> Type:     Passenger ship     Launch Date:     
> Flag:     NLD     Date of completion:     
> Tons:     346     Link:     
> DWT:         Yard No:     
> Length overall:         Ship Design:     
> LPP:     51.7     Country of build:     NLD
> Beam:     7.0     Builder:     Smit, J & K
> ...


*11. GABRIELA*

Το *Γαβριελα* ηταν θαλαμηγος 1500 τοννων. Εδω σε ανακοινωση της 21 Σεπτεμβριου 1922.

19220921 CleoGloriaCityGabriela.jpg

*12.GLORIA*

Το *Γκλορια* ηταν "αφθαστου πολυτελειας και ανεσεως" αγγλικη θαλαμηγος που πηγαινε στην Αλεξανδρεια, εδω στις 21 Σεπτεμβριου 1922.

19220921 Gloria.jpg

*13. MERCURIUS*

Το *Mercurius* ηταν  αλλη θαλαμηγος με αγγλικη σημαια που αντιπροσωπευοταν απο την εταιρεια Παληου.  

Εδω ανακοινωση απο τις 11 Σεπτεμβριου 1922 με δρομολογιο για Συρο και Τηνο

19220911 Mercurius.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

_GRETA  [GRETA, ELVIRA]_

Το *Greta* ηταν μικρο πλοιο http://www.clydesite.co.uk/clydebuil...p.asp?id=19009 . Μικρο γιωτ το 1892  ανηκε στην Egypt & Levant Steamship Co Ltd μετα το 1920. Ειχε 372 τοννους, μηκος 50,3 μετρων και πλατος 6,9 μετρων.      

Εδω αναφερεται στις 22 Σεπτεμβριου και στις 4 Νοεμβριου 1922. 

19220922 Greta.jpg19221104 Rees.jpg

Αγορασθηκε λιγο αργοτερα απο τον Ποταμιανο και εγινε το γνωστο *Ελβιρα*. Διαβαστε εδω  http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?57224




> IDNo:     1105589     Year:     1898
> Name:     GRETA     Keel:     
> Type:     Yacht     Launch Date:     21.4.98
> Flag:     GBR     Date of completion:     
> Tons:     372     Link:     1584
> DWT:         Yard No:     354
> Length overall:         Ship Design:     
> LPP:     50.3     Country of build:     GBR
> Beam:     6.9     Builder:     Scott & Co
> ...

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

_MINGARY /ΜΙΓΓΑΡΗ  [MINGARY, SEVINC]_

Αγγλικη θαλαμηγος που εκανε αρκετα δρομολογια απο τον Πειραια στην Χιο, Μυτιληνη και μετα στη Κωνσταντινουπολη. Υποθετω οτι την πρακτορευε ο Παληος


Εδω δρομολογια που ανακοινωθηκαν στις 1, 13 και 27 Σεπτεμβριου 1922 και στις 4 Νοεμβριου 1922.

19220901 Miggari.jpg19220913 Palios.jpg19220927 English Shipping.jpg19221104 Rees.jpg

Miramar




> IDNo:     1111210     Year:     1899
> Name:     MINGARY     Keel:     
> Type:     Yacht     Launch Date:     27.5.99
> Flag:     GBR     Date of completion:     8.99
> Tons:     591     Link:     1015
> DWT:         Yard No:     80
> Length overall:         Ship Design:     
> LPP:     57.2     Country of build:     GBR
> Beam:     8.3     Builder:     Ailsa SB Co
> ...


Σπουδια ιστορια σαν βρεττανικο ολεμικο κατα τον πρωτο παγκοσμιο πολεμο με το ονομα  *HLS Mingary*




> *MINGARY* steam yacht, built by Ailsa Shipbuilding Company, Glasgow, launched 27 May 1899. 
> 591 tons (gross) 187.5ft x 27.4ft. Owner Mr Charles Rudd of Fort William.
> 29 Jan 1915 - requisitioned by Admiralty; armed 1 x 13pdr, 1 x 6pdr. 
> Commanded by Cdr Frederick Custance RNR from 2.1915
> Lt Cdr William Davenport from 4.1917
> Cdr William O'Neill from 1.1918. 
> Returned to owner 23.3.1919.
> 
> Subsequently sold 1919 to Miss Helen Rees
> ...


Source: http://www.worldnavalships.com/forum...hp/t-8955.html




> At the pier there used to be two large buoys which were said to have been used to moor C. D. Rudd's yachts. The largest vessel was called the *Mingary* and the small one the Mulloom. According to Alan Rudd, C.D.Άs son: ΅Mingary was given to the Government for war duty and became a submarine depot ship based on Rosythe. That was the last we saw of her. Mr Galbraithe, the chief engineer, served aboard throughout the war.Ά


Source: http://www.moidart.org.uk/datasets/salenhistory.htm




> *HMS MINGARY* Yacht Pendant No 041, 591 tons launched 1899, armament 2-6 pdr. Hired as A/P Yt 29.1.1915 - 23.3.1919.


Source: http://1914-1918.invisionzone.com/fo...howtopic=19911

----------


## Ellinis

> _5.BERKSHIRE_
> 
> Αυτο ηταν μεγαλυτερο πλοιο με αγγλικη σημαια για τα ενδομεσογειακα δρομολογια. Εδω στις 19 Νοεμβριου 1922. 
> 
> 19221117 Berkshire.jpg


Για το BERKSHIRE υπάρχει πια ξεχωριστό θέμα εδώ 




> *6.CITY OF DJERBA  [ENGOULEVENT, CITE DE DJERBA, NUSRET, INAYET, KATINA K., 30 MARIOUT, MOONRISE, ARNULF, RAID, BRANDASUND]*
> 
> Το *City of Djerba* ηταν ενα μικρο πλοιο κατα την  ανακοινωση της 21 Σεπτεμβριου 1922. 
> 
> 19220921 CleoGloriaCityGabriela.jpg
> 
> Το μονο παρομοιο πλοιο στο Miramar ειναι το παρα κατω
> 
> 
> ...


Το γαλλικό βοηθητικό αλιευτικό ENGOULEVENT πουλήθηκε σε ιδιώτες το 1920, μετετράπηκε σε εμπορικό φορτηγό 325 κοχ και μετονομάστηκε CITE DE   DJERBA. Το 1922 αγοράστηκε από την Hydra SS Ltd και νηολογήθηκε στη Μάλτα υπό την ιδιοκτησία του G. M. Chrussachi ο οποίος ήταν Χιώτης εφοπλιστής που συνεργαζόταν με την εταιρία Rees της Σμύρνης.
Το 1924 πουλήθηκε σε γαλλική εταιρία και κατόπιν σε τουρκική και αιγυπτιακή. Τις αλλαγές ιδιοκτησίας και ονομάτων μπορείτε να τις δείτε εδώ. 
Το 1940 το σκάφος επιτάχθηκε από το βρετανικό Π.Ν. ως ναρκαλιευτικό MOONRISE και έτσι το βλέπουμε εδώ με τον χαρακτηριστικό μηχανισμό κρούσεως ναρκών στην πλώρη του.

monnrise.jpg moonrise.jpg
πηγή - πηγή

----------


## Ellinis

> *11. GABRIELA*
> 
> Το *Γαβριελα* ηταν θαλαμηγος 1500 τοννων. Εδω σε ανακοινωση της 21 Σεπτεμβριου 1922.
> 
> 19220921 CleoGloriaCityGabriela.jpg
> 
> *12.GLORIA*
> 
> Το *Γκλορια* ηταν "αφθαστου πολυτελειας και ανεσεως" αγγλικη θαλαμηγος που πηγαινε στην Αλεξανδρεια, εδω στις 21 Σεπτεμβριου 1922.
> ...


Να ρίξουμε λίγο φως και στην ιστορία αυτών των δυο πλοίων.
Το GABRIELLA δεν ήταν θαλαμηγός αλλά ένα φορτηγοποστάλι 1.398 κοχ  που βλέπουμε στην παρακάτω καρτ ποστάλ:
Gabrielle as Rhone.jpg
Είχε ναυπηγηθεί το 1889 στα Wigham Richardson & Co. του Newcastle ως RHONE για τη γαλλική Cie. de Nav. Mixte
Το πλοίο αγοράστηκε στα μέσα του 1922 από την βρετανή υπήκοο, κάτοικο Κωνσταντινούπολης M.H. Brown και μετονομάστηκε GABRIELLA.  
Λίγους μήνες αργότερα ύψωσε σημαία Περσίας υπό ιδιοκτησία Τ. Κύριλλου και τον ίδιο χρόνο πουλήθηκε σε Τούρκους που το μετονόμασαν  SAMSUN. Στις 1 Νοεμβρίου 1941 το πλοίο ανατράπηκε στο Kalafatyerı της Πόλης και ακολούθως διαλύθηκε.

Το δε GLORIA το βρίσκουμε το Σεπτέμβριο του 1922 να ταξιδεύει για την "Anglo-Oriental Navigation Ltd.", θυγατρική της βρετανικής Yule, Catto & Co που είχε και τη μετασκευαμένη πρώην κορβέτα ZION. Πιθανόν να υπάρχει σχέση ανάμεσα στο GLORIA και το ZION. Το πλοίο διαφημιζόταν ως 1.500 τόνων με δυνατότητα μεταφοράς 150 επιβατών. Kαι μια ακόμη καταχώρηση του:
gloria 9-22.jpg

Το πρακτόρευε ο Α. Ζωγράφος που είχε πρακτορείο σε Πειραιά και Σμύρνη και ο οποίος ναύλωνε διάφορα ατμόπλοια:
zografos.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Μια ανακοινωση στην Καθημερινη (13/9/1922) με μερικα απο τα γνωστα αλλα και με το *City of Versailles*.

19220913 Διαφορα Κα0ημερινη.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

> *1.ALBATROS*
> 
> Το *Albatros* ηταν ενα μικρο ταχυδρομικο πλοιο. Εδω σε ταξιδι για την Χιο, Μυτιληνη και Κωνσταντινουπολη στις 14 Φεβρουαριου 1923.
> 
> 19230214 Albatros.jpg





> Μια ανακοινωση στην Καθημερινη (13/9/1922) με μερικα απο τα γνωστα 
> 
> 19220913 Διαφορα Κα0ημερινη.jpg


Nα ρίξουμε λίγο φως στην ταυτότητα αυτού του πλοίου που ταξίδεψε σε τρείς αιώνες!
Ναυπηγήθηκε το 1878 και πριν περίπου δέκα χρόνια υπήρχε ακόμη...

Το ALBATROSS παραδόθηκε από τα ναυπηγεία Ramage & Ferguson της Σκωτίας στην North British Steam Packet και ταξίδευε μεταξύ Λίβερπουλ και Silloth στα όρια με τη Σκωτία. Περισσότερα μπορεί κανείς να διαβάσει εδώ απ' όπου και η φωτογραφία του πλοίου:
albatross.jpg

To 1919 το ALBATROSS αγοράστηκε από τον M.Constant και - όπως και το SHEFFIELD του ιδίου - κατόπιν ταξίδευσε στο Αιγαίο για την "Πατριωτική", πιθανότατα ναυλωμένο.

Το 1924 το αγόρασε ο Δ.Δημητριάδης, ο Κωνσταντινουπολίτης εφοπλιστής που έχουμε ξανασυναντήσει _εδώ_ και _εδώ_, μαζί με έναν Τούρκο συνεταίρο και το πλοίο πήρε το όνομα του, δηλαδή TAYYAR. Μια δεκαετία αργότερα πέρασε σε τουρκική εταιρία. Mια αναφορά _εδώ_ περί βύθισης του από σοβιετικό υποβρύχιο το 1943, είναι λάθος καθώς τότε βυθίστηκε μια σκούνα με παρόμοιο όνομα.
To 1955 και παρά τα 77! του χρόνια, μετασκευάστηκε σε δηζελοκίνητο φορτηγό πλοίο. Παρόμοιες μετασκευές είχαν γίνει εκείνη την περίοδο στην Τουρκία και σε άλλα υπερήλικα πλοία, όπως για παράδειγμα στο _πρώην ΧΡΥΣΑΛΛΙΣ_. 

Το 1986, έχοντας ξεπεράσει έναν αιώνα στις θάλασσες, μετασκευάστηκε εκ νέου, αυτή τη φορά σε δεξαμενόπλοιο 370 κ.ο.χ. και άλλαξε το όνομα του σε DENSA. Το 1989 άλλαξε το όνομα του σε MERVE 729 αλλά πέντε χρόνια αργότερα ενεπλάκη σε σύγκρουση και έκτοτε παροπλίστηκε χωρίς να επισκευαστεί. Μια δεκαετία αργότερα το σκάφος θεάθηκε σε πρόαστιο της Κωνσταντινούπολης... και έκτοτε η ύπαρξη του τελεί εν αμφιβολία ενώ στο marinetraffic αναφέρεται ως "Decommissioned or Lost". 

Να δούμε μια φωτογραφία του μετά τη σύγκρουση, που μου έστειλε ο φίλος George Robinson. Όπως και με αντίστοιχες "τουρκικές μετανσαρκώσεις" ατμόπλοιων το μότορσιπ που προέκυψε δεν διατήρησε κάποιο χαρακτηριστικό του παλαιού σκάφους.

MERVE 729 MR.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

> *13. MERCURIUS*
> 
> Το *Mercurius* ηταν  αλλη θαλαμηγος με αγγλικη σημαια που αντιπροσωπευοταν απο την εταιρεια Παληου.  
> 
> Εδω ανακοινωση απο τις 11 Σεπτεμβριου 1922 με δρομολογιο για Συρο και Τηνο
> 
> 19220911 Mercurius.jpg


Το MERCURIUS ήταν ένα μικρό επιβατηγό πλοίο που είχε ναυπηγηθεί το 1904 στα J. &  K. Smith της Ολλανδίας ως MERCURIUS. Αγοράστηκε το 1922 από την Smyrna International Ferry Services για να ταξιδέψει στον κόλπο της Σμύρνης. Με διαστάσεις 35,9 x 5,8 μέτρα, έμοιαζε αρκετά με το ΙΩΝΙΑ.
Μετά την Μικρασιατική καταστροφή περιήλθε σε Τούρκους και μετονομάστηκε GUZEL IZMIR όπως το βλέπουμε παρακάτω:
guzel izmir2.jpg guzel izmir1.jpg guzel izmir.JPG

Ταξίδεψε μέχρι το 1965 και τoν επόμενο χρόνο μετατράπηκε σε φορτηγό μότορσιπ με το όνομα CUNDA. Άλλαξε αρκετά ονόματα και μέχρι πριν λίγα χρόνια ήταν ακόμη ενεργό.

Εκτιμώ οτι είναι το ίδιο πλοίο που παρουσιάστηκε και ως "ΕΡΜΗΣ" καθώς το "MERCURIUS" είναι η λατινική εκδοχή του "ΕΡΜΗΣ".




> *
> 9.ΕΡΜΗΣ*
> 
> Το *Ερμης* ηταν θαλαμηγος που γυρισε το Αιγαιο με αγγλικη σημαια το 1922. Και παλιν ανηκε η πρακτορευοταν απο τον Παληο. 
> 
> Εδω ταξιδι στην Συρο, Τηνο και Ανδρο στις 8 Σεπτεμβριου 1922.
> 
> 19220908 Euterpi Hermes.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

> Μια ανακοινωση στην Καθημερινη (13/9/1922) με μερικα απο τα γνωστα αλλα και με το *City of Versailles*.
> 
> 19220913 Διαφορα Κα0ημερινη.jpg


Το CITY OF VERSAILLES ήταν ένα φορτηγό πλοίο που για μερικά χρόνια είχε παράλληλη πορεία με το CITE DE DJERBA που έχουμε προαναφέρει.
Ναυπηγήθηκε το 1891 στο West Hartlepool ως GLEDHOW για τη Pyman Bros και αλλάζοντας διάφορες πλοιοκτησίες όπως βλέπουμε εδώ, πουλήθηκε το 1918 στην The Transport & Trading Co. 

gledhow_large.jpg

Την επόμενη χρονιά υπέστη ζημιές από πυρκαγιά και έτσι πουλήθηκε ως CITY OF VERSAILLES στην Franco-British S.S. Co. συμφερόντων Olivier & Co που αγόρασε και το CITE DE DJERBA. Τα δυο πλοία πουλήθηκαν το 1922 στη Hydra Steamships Ltd του Χιώτη Χρουσάτση και το Σεπτέμβριο του 1922 το CITΥ OF VERSAILLES χρησίμευσε στην απομάκρυνση προσφύγων από την κατεστραμμένη Σμύρνη. To πλοίο χαρακτηρίζεται ως ακατάλληλο για μεταφορά επιβατών αλλά μετέφερε χιλιάδες πρόσφυγες.

Screenshot_2019-03-03 The Mediterranean Fleet, 1919–1929(1).pngScreenshot_2019-03-03 The Mediterranean Fleet, 1919–1929.png
πηγή

Το 1923 πουλήθηκε στη Anglo-Maritime Shipping και κατόπιν στον Γ.Καραβία που το μετονόμασε ΚΑΘΑΡΑ και διαλύθηκε το 1934 στην Ιταλία.

----------

